# Mnemonics for Algorithms



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2010)

I just heard this one from a friend that had problems remembering the A-Perm: 

R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R

' = And

Warning, explicit content


Spoiler



Rabbit to Bunny to Rabbit
F*ck Rabbits And Bunnies too
Rabbits F*ck And Rape


 
I hope more people will list tricks like this


----------



## JL58 (Jan 21, 2010)

Couldn't you just feed them?


----------



## Exsufflicate (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm... seems like it might be more trouble than it's worth to remember a little poem type thing than to just commit the moves to memory right off the bat. I guess I can see the merit if the algorithm is quite a bit longer, but then you'd have to make sure your mnemonic device is easy to remember.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2010)

I have trouble remembering my square-1 PLLs (Jason Baum's method), since I only did 5 solves per week for so long (and now I do even less than that). So I have several that I've memorized for them. They're not great and rather silly, but at least I can still solve square-1 even without practicing it - usually. 

Example: V perm - capital letters show the moves
shoot the *AO*rta (with a *BB*) of a *CO*yote and toss him in the *OV*en, then ask the *D*istrict*A*ttorney to toss the *CO*yote into a *VO*lcano and put *EX*calibur into the *OV*en as an *OF*fering.

A = 1, B = 2, etc.; O = 0; X = -1, W = -2, etc.

So:
AO = (1, 0)
BB = (2, 2)
CO = (3, 0)
OV = (0, -3)
DA = (4, 1)
VO = (-3, 0)
EX = (5, -1)
OF = (0, 6)


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2010)

That is the weirdest Square-1 notation I have ever seen 

This guy just send me his mnemonic for the other A-Perm

R' - F - R' - B2 - R - F' - R' - B2 - R2



Spoiler



Rabbits And Filthy Rats And Bunnies too,
Rats **** and Rabbits And Bunnies too, Rabbits too


 
Personally I think it isn't helpfull to remember algs that way, but it works for him


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't see how this could possibly be helpful. You can't recite a mnemonic in your head as fast as you should be executing the algorithm it goes with...

Unless it's for puzzles you aren't trying to speedsolve. Then go nuts with your memorization methods, sure.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2010)

Lux Aeterna said:


> I don't see how this could possibly be helpful. You can't recite a mnemonic in your head as fast as you should be executing the algorithm it goes with...
> 
> Unless it's for puzzles you aren't trying to speedsolve. Then go nuts with your memorization methods, sure.



I'm sufficiently slow that I can execute my square-1 algorithms almost as fast as I can think the mnemonics. Of course, that just shows how slow I am. But it's still fast enough to get me around a 45 second average on square-1 if I'm sufficiently in practice to remember how to get to square. 

To be good at square-1, you have to practice. I just use this because I don't practice enough to actually be good at it. It depends on what you consider "speedsolving". I'm trying to solve square-1 as fast as I possibly can, given my practice level. I figure that counts as speedsolving; perhaps you don't.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 21, 2010)

This is how I remember my BLD corners. I have A B C D E F or G for Permutation and 0, 1 or 2 for orientation. I can make up words by seeing G1 as a "GI" sound and A2 as "AZ" sound.


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 21, 2010)

When I memorize algorithms I sometime visualize the letters with the parenthesis and everything.


----------



## maggot (Jan 21, 2010)

when memorize, i just look at screen at algorithm and turn cube, close eyes turn cube, then keep do 100 time until my muscle memory... then i practice until fast. not help with recognition, but help perform alg fast without thinking.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 22, 2010)

When I was learning to solve the cube I learned two edge orientation algorithms with two images: -

FUR U'R'F' == "Fur Earth": a plush furry globe!

FRU R'U'F' == "Through Ruff": passing through the centre of a giant Elizabethan ruff!

I still see these images when using these algorithms!


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 22, 2010)

Lux Aeterna said:


> I don't see how this could possibly be helpful. You can't recite a mnemonic in your head as fast as you should be executing the algorithm it goes with...
> 
> Unless it's for puzzles you aren't trying to speedsolve. Then go nuts with your memorization methods, sure.



Mnemonics are great if you have to memorize a few hundred algorithms.

I really like when the notation makes pseudo-words.

Like one of my sune cases: L U R' D...something.
The first 4 letters of the notation almost forms the word "Lurid".


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 22, 2010)

I just remembered another: "down-right Fur Fud" for dRF'UR'Fd' - not perfect but that's how I remember it.

BTW: FUD is Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt: a Microsoft marketing technique employed to attempt to crush any opposition


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 23, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Lux Aeterna said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how this could possibly be helpful. You can't recite a mnemonic in your head as fast as you should be executing the algorithm it goes with...
> ...



hey i just wanna ask is mnemonics easier for ZB algs than plain muscle memory? or its according to personal preference?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 23, 2010)

I just learn algs by seeing the patterns of movement and where the pieces go. I've never thought of using this method, although sometimes if I'm desperate and there is a certain sequence of letters, I'll say the word in the letters. 
eg. F U R = Fur.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 23, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I just learn algs by seeing the patterns of movement and where the pieces go. I've never thought of using this method, although sometimes if I'm desperate and there is a certain sequence of letters, I'll say the word in the letters.
> eg. F U R = Fur.



yeap i used this method when i was a noob learning LBL but now i find it easier to use your way because we usually exceute algs faster than we can recall them, i think:confused:


----------



## Edward (Jan 23, 2010)

I remember doing this when I first learned to solve the cube.

R' D' R D 
*R*ight *i*nverted* D*own *i*nverted *Ri*ght *D*own
RIDI RIDE
Ridy Ride.


----------



## memory1134 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a newbie in rubics cube, I even solved it...can someone give me some techniques about it. thanks.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

memory1134 said:


> I'm a newbie in rubics cube, I even solved it...can someone give me some techniques about it. thanks.


 
Might want to get ready for a flaming


----------



## Godmil (Jun 22, 2011)

ok, I know this thread is really old, but I can't help but comment that Edwards mnemonic (for only having 4 moves) has a glaring mistake in it.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Godmil said:


> ok, I know this thread is really old, but I can't help but comment that Edwards mnemonic (for only having 4 moves) has a glaring mistake in it.


 
not that ive ever had to use mnemonics but where is this glaring mistake that i cant see...?


----------



## peterbone (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never needed to learn the notation for a move. I work out the moves from the notation when I learn it and then just learn the moves. Much slower to have to do the moves from the notation each time.


----------



## Godmil (Jun 22, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> not that ive ever had to use mnemonics but where is this glaring mistake that i cant see...?



He memorised "*R*ight *I*nverted" as "RI", and then memorised "*Ri*ght" as "RI"


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Godmil said:


> He memorised "*R*ight *I*nverted" as "RI", and then memorised "*Ri*ght" as "RI"


 
oh... its a mistake but not glaring, and its more of a sentence than a mnemonic i suppose


----------



## Zeyofa (Jun 20, 2014)

*Mnemonics for fast learning algorithms?*

Hi Cubers! 

Ok, I'd like to learn PLL algorithms quickly (on the 3x3), because I had my hand broken and after that, I stopped cubing for 6 months. So now, I forgot almost half of all algorithms and it's chocking me not to be Sub-30 Avg 

So, what's your trick/mnemonic to learn algorithms quickly?

Thank you everyone,
-Zeyofa


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 20, 2014)

Each alg should have it's own unique identity, I give all my algs really weird names so they stick in my head better.


----------



## Zeyofa (Jun 20, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> Each alg should have it's own unique identity, I give all my algs really weird names so they stick in my head better.


Ok but, how do you attribuate names?


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 20, 2014)

Zeyofa said:


> Ok but, how do you attribuate names?



Just by performing the alg over and over and repeating the name in my head. The alg becomes the name and the name becomes the alg, they are one.


----------



## Zeyofa (Jun 20, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> Just by performing the alg over and over and repeating the name in my head. The alg becomes the name and the name becomes the alg, they are one.


Cool trick, gotta try that!
And it helps you to memorize the algorithm?


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 20, 2014)

Zeyofa said:


> Cool trick, gotta try that!
> And it helps you to memorize the algorithm?



Well everyone's different, but it helps for me at least. There may be another trick that works better for you, depending on how you prefer to learn things.


----------



## xsolver (Jun 20, 2014)

I find algorithms really easy to learn, recognition is the harder part.

The way im learning the algorithms, makes it really easy for me. In every new algorithm, i try to find similair moves from any other algorithm i know. And usually, my muscle memory kicks in right away, and i automatically know/remember that in my mind. If you really cannot find any similarities with any algorithm you already know, you should just keep repeating it until you feel comfortable with it, and you wont need to read it from somewhere to do it. Just repeat the same algorithm like 10 times, and your hand should automatically remember some gestures right away.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 20, 2014)

You could also use visual or audio tricks. Remembering it based on how the moves actually look when you perform them (which is sort of what xsolver is doing), or based on how it sounds when you perform it. It really does depend on the person.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 21, 2014)

For 2-gen algs I use numbers and just have to remember what the alg starts with.

For example:

R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R'

Would start R' and be remembered as 2 1 1 3 2 3, double, see it.


I hope this makes sense and helps.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> For 2-gen algs I use numbers and just have to remember what the alg starts with.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



This seems unnecessary, for that case it's so easy to just track the pairs. I know well over 250 ZBLLs and the only system I use is watching the pieces move. Perhaps everyone's memory is just that different.


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jun 21, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> This seems unnecessary, for that case it's so easy to just track the pairs. I know well over 250 ZBLLs and the only system I use is watching the pieces move. Perhaps everyone's memory is just that different.



I think we all do little bit of everything, tracking the pair is something I do too, but sometimes I go too fast to even see it. At the end of the day it just comes down to muscle memory, any other little memory tricks are just personal preference.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 21, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> I think we all do little bit of everything, tracking the pair is something I do too, but sometimes I go too fast to even see it. At the end of the day it just comes down to muscle memory, any other little memory tricks are just personal preference.



The tracking thing is just to start out, eventually it all goes to muscle memory. all of my 2GLLS and a lot of the older ones I learned are muscle memory, but the other half or so is still somewhat conscious.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2014)

I remember it based on how the cube sounds when I turn it. (Yes, I associate different sounds to different types of turns)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jun 21, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I remember it based on how the cube sounds when I turn it. (Yes, I associate different sounds to different types of turns)



Same here.


----------



## goodatthis (Jun 21, 2014)

I tried learning algs by way of actually memorizing the notation, but it's very inefficient and I highly recommend against it. The best way to to things is to first repeat the alg over and over and over, and notice patterns in the alg. After you start noticing the patterns, try to recreate the alg, slowly, without looking at the notation. Doing this will allow you to see how the pieces move, so you should be able to so an alg with your eyes open before you can do it with your eyes closed. After that the alg finds its way into your muscle and visual memory much much easier. Plus it gets really a lot easier to learn algs after you've learned a bunch. Also, PLLs are among the hardest and longest algs to learn, so don't worry about other algs, OLLs are much easier (mostly)


----------



## Ulbert (Jun 21, 2014)

Why didn't you just keep doing OH? I mean, you would still remember all the algs, and become much better at OH, even better than normal 3x3!


----------

